# Ever wax the ambulance?



## MMiz (Apr 7, 2005)

This one is a random one, but I got to thinking.

Has anyone waxed their dept's or company's rig?  Any suggestions for products, or are all waxes the same?

This random thought brought to you by MMiz


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 7, 2005)

I'd like to see it done, but our houseman is too busy watching tv on duty.  LOLOL.


----------



## cbdemt (Apr 7, 2005)

Our SOP's state "We will TRY to wax the ambulance once a year."  I dont recall ever seeing it done though....


----------



## Phridae (Apr 7, 2005)

Great timing, the rigs here just got waxed on Monday. Double coat on the front to the bugs dont stick. =p


----------



## emtchicky156 (Apr 7, 2005)

We wax ours for parades I think that's about it.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 7, 2005)

Does it really matter what kind of wax you use?  Do you wax over the rig's lettering?

I've always wanted to wax my car, but never have.  I'm thinking this summer is the summer


----------



## BloodNGlory02 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ours get done once a year- before the city parade. But we go nuts and do all the trucks so thats 4 engines, 3 ambos, 2 tankers, a grass rig, 2 equipment trucks, inspector/fire prevention low rider, the chief's personal vehicle (jk), and all on one EARLY Saturday morning. 

We use the orange bottle of wax, Nu Car i think its called, i dunno but my arms sure get sore after the first engine  <_<


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 7, 2005)

Wax?!? :blink: 

We're lucky if the ambulance even gets rinsed off after a run.  This is the only place I know of that a vehicle in a sealed building can get dirty (and I don't mean dusty, I mean dirty) while never leaving the building.

Usually a couple of members will show up on a Saturday morning and run the hose over the ambulance, but that's about it.


----------



## cbdemt (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Apr 7 2005, 06:07 PM
> * Do you wax over the rig's lettering?
> 
> *


 I'm pretty sure its bad for the lettering... anyone else?


----------



## Ray1129 (Apr 8, 2005)

Mother's is pretty good stuff.

-Ray


----------



## Jon (Apr 8, 2005)

Mother's is good - I've had to wax rigs a few times... the DOWNSIDE of parades  . Both my squads wash the ambulances PRN, the front-line ones get it once a week or more, usually. My FD hoses off the trucks EVERY time we come back, if there is ANY water or Mud on the roads.


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 16, 2005)

We use "Mr. Clean Auto Dry Car Wash". No need for wax...


----------



## ECC (May 16, 2005)

Meguiars Gold Class is the best, it is the same stuff I wax my POV with. We try to wax once a month on that rigs detail day.


----------



## MMiz (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 16 2005, 01:27 PM
> * We use "Mr. Clean Auto Dry Car Wash". No need for wax... *


 I really expected much more out of you.  B)


----------

